# Hello from Middle Tennessee



## jparris001 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello forum. I'm Jeff Parris and I live in Franklin, Tennessee. I am new to beekeeping, bought 2 hives last year and they both left during the winter. I've came across so much bad information from people I've talked to locally I've decided to come here with hopes of learning the correct way to raise bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff!


----------



## frazor (Mar 11, 2012)

jparris001 said:


> Hello forum. I'm Jeff Parris and I live in Franklin, Tennessee. I am new to beekeeping, bought 2 hives last year and they both left during the winter. I've came across so much bad information from people I've talked to locally I've decided to come here with hopes of learning the correct way to raise bees.


Hey 001... you've asked the million dollar question ( My son lost his for the last three years. I guess that I've been lucky my two hives are going on their sec. year.
Good Luck keep trying.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome Jeff. Fortunately you won't be finding any of that bad information on the internet.


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeff glad to have you. I am glad you are sticking with it.


----------



## bwdenen (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome Jeff. The old saying goes, ask 10 beekeepers how to keep bees and you'll get 12 different answers.

Lot's of good stuff on this site, I've learned a lot.

Bruce


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from east TN. Tons of good info and lots of great people here.


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

'lo Jeff. Welcome to beesource.com. Set up some swarm traps/bait hives real soon and get right back in there. Free bees make better honey.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jparris001 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks all. I have a feeling some of my bees are still nearby. Find any water pooled on the ground and you'll find a dozen or so having a drink.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Not slighting this forum, there is a lot of good info right here, but your best bet is to get a local mentor. By this I mean look for a beekeeper who is doing well, preferably the best beekeeper in your area. If the person you are talking to is loseing most of thier bees each winter then you should discount thier input. Even in this era of a million different problems, there still are plenty of beekeepers who winter most of their bees and then make a good crop. I say local mentor because what works best in Hampton CT might not be the best method in Tennessee. Study the basics and look toward the winners for advise. Good Luck


----------

